# Is there a way to change what camera you have on your profile?



## JayOhh (Apr 19, 2012)

Is there a way to change what camera you have on your profile? Or is that some type of ranking system for new members? I've looked all over my profile page but I can't seem to change it. I have a 5D Mark III not a powershot.


----------



## rporterfield (Apr 19, 2012)

That is a ranking based on your number of posts.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 19, 2012)

You don't want to be a Powershot????  like rporterfield said... Ranking system.


----------



## JayOhh (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol thanks guys


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2012)

There is some info in the site information. Post more, and your camera will change. Of course, when we get new forum software, we may all start over again. Its not a big deal.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is some info in the site information. Post more, and your camera will change. Of course, when we get new forum software, we may all start over again. Its not a big deal.



Are they planning on changing forums?


----------



## AJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's see what happens when Neuro goes from 9,999 to 10,000 to 10,000 posts.

My money is on it changing from 1Dx to D800.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 20, 2012)

AJ said:


> Let's see what happens when Neuro goes from 9,999 to 10,000 to 10,000 posts.
> 
> My money is on it changing from 1Dx to D800.



I just think the world will end... instead of Y2K it will be C(anon)10K


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There is some info in the site information. Post more, and your camera will change. Of course, when we get new forum software, we may all start over again. Its not a big deal.
> ...


 
There was a CR post saying that they are changing to vbulletin. They are trying to import everything, but it might not work. Vbulletin has some enhanced features over the current SMF software. Might see it in 4 or 6 weeks.


----------

